# problem with my HDD



## hirohitosan (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there. I hate 2 HDD on my comp.
I formated one of them few days ago. I followed the instructions from Handbook. Everithing was OK and today I add the new HDD in fstab. Here's my fstab
	
	



```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad6s1b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad6s1a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ad6s1e             /tmp            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad6s1f             /usr            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad6s1d             /var            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad8s1d             /data           ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/acd0               /cdrom          cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0
```

after a while on my terminal 1 a set of warnings appear like this:

```
Jan 29 14:56:42 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SET_MULTI taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:56:42 kernel: ad8: FAILURE - WRITE_DMA timed out LBA=287
Jan 29 14:56:42 kernel:
Jan 29 14:56:42 kernel: g_vfs_done():ad8s1d[WRITE(offset=114688, length=16384)]error = 5
Jan 29 14:57:21 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:57:25 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:57:29 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES ENABLE RCACHE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:57:33 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES ENABLE WCACHE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:57:37 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SET_MULTI taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:57:37 kernel: ad8: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=287
Jan 29 14:57:47 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:57:51 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:57:55 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES ENABLE RCACHE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:57:59 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES ENABLE WCACHE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:58:04 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SET_MULTI taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:58:04 kernel: ad8: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (0 retries left) LBA=287
Jan 29 14:58:13 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:58:17 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:58:21 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES ENABLE RCACHE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:58:25 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SETFEATURES ENABLE WCACHE taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:58:29 kernel: ad8: WARNING - SET_MULTI taskqueue timeout - completing request directly
Jan 29 14:58:29 kernel: ad8: FAILURE - WRITE_DMA timed out LBA=287
Jan 29 14:58:29 kernel: g_vfs_done():ad8s1d[WRITE(offset=114688, length=16384)]error = 5
```

It is something serious?

The ad8 HDD is still empty. Should I format it again?

thanks


----------



## Djn (Jan 30, 2009)

It actually sounds like a hardware (or possibly driver problem), if I'm reading the errors right- it's trying to write a sector but it doesn't happen.


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 30, 2009)

so ... what can I do?
format again?


----------



## r-c-e (Jan 30, 2009)

Is it a new drive? If not, install smartmontools and see if there is any drive issues that may need looking at, DMA TIMEOUTS can spell bad hardware.


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 30, 2009)

The disk is not new. I installed smartmontools and run
/usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/ad6 > disk-ad6.txt
/usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/ad8 > disk-ad8.txt

the disk ad6 is mounted and ad8 is not mounted now.

I attach the output. I couldn't see any problem :\


----------



## r-c-e (Jan 30, 2009)

google is your friend

http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-hardware@freebsd.org/msg01543.html

looks like it is an issue with sata pci implementations on various hw. it may not spell an issue with the hd, but some device driver issue.


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 30, 2009)

r-c-e said:
			
		

> looks like it is an issue with sata pci implementations on various hw. it may not spell an issue with the hd, but some device driver issue.



thanks ... it is a strange issue.
Few months ago the FreeBSD OS was installed on ad8 and works fine, but I have the same message about the ad6 HDD. At that time I believed that is something wrong with the FS on the first HD.
On this computer I run for almost a year Ubuntu server and I had no messages. Maybe the problem appears just when I add the second HDD.
Anyway thanks for your answer. I have to check the BIOS config. or other hardware problems


----------

